

Ask PG: Would you consider making comment tree collapsable?  - tuananh

I&#x27;ll be surprised if no one has asked this before. On a very popular topic, it&#x27;s hard to get to a different comment branch.
======
veesahni
IF you're using chrome, install this:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodle...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodleonmmfkdhfofamacceeikgecp)

It highlights new comments and makes threads collapsible

------
pdenya
I have the chrome extension that others have mentioned already installed but
I'd still like to see this as a default on the site rather than something only
a few have.

For one thing I imagine it would spread out the conversations in threads
better. Currently most threads have one comment with a lot of replies at the
top and not much going on below it.

Is there some stated reason why there aren't currently collapsible comments?

------
inthewind
I'd very much like a solution to this without a browser extension.

Even having reddit style comment tree lines would help with eye tracking. I
find it difficult to just skip a thread.

------
thehodge
if you use chrome, theres an extension in the chrome store that does this, it
works really well

------
ghostdiver
In chrome, you can use extension

